# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  R-Keeper Нужна помошь!

## Unclesam

Кто поможет найти крякнутую R-Keeper-Cashier, R-Keeper-Medit tools,
R-Keeper-Store House v4 ИИ? Очень нужно!

----------


## leon2785

Это не возможно найти...не тратьте время.
Даже те модули которые они уже писали под винду не имеют кряков.

----------


## Hunter_Wolf

Ищущий да обрящет :) Всё есть и существует в природе ибо если есть спрос то и будет предложение. Кому интересно стучать два раза 421351379

----------


## 4xa

У нас стоит r-keeper.
мы кафе сдавали в аренду, ребята которые брали в аренду ушли ... пароль на кипер поменяли. До них не дозвониться ((
Что деалть, как быть?!

----------


## Hunter_Wolf

Нужна помощь по R-keeper или StoreHouse стучите в аську 421351379

----------


## Roman100let

А не проще ломаную 1С поставить? :blush:

----------


## Roadman

> А не проще ломаную 1С поставить? :blush:


Что за манера давать советы, которые не решают проблему. Я 1С-ник. Но ведь человек просит помощи не просто так, может ему нужно решить проблему с уже давно поставленной прогой. Вот мне например тоже нужен ломанный R-Keeper, и не для того, чтобы с ним работать, а для того, чтобы написать выгрузку именно в 1С..........
СОВЕТЧИКИ, блин...

----------


## Ziber666

*Roadman*, Все уже написано =) могу поделиться. Если интересно пиши сюда 367401520

----------


## Roadman

> *Roadman*, Все уже написано =) могу поделиться. Если интересно пиши сюда 367401520


Если бы все было написано :-)
Мне-то надо выгружать в бухгалтерию для Кыргызстана...
На самом деле, не все , что мы видим обстоит так нам кажется... :-)

----------


## Nik01Nik

Помогите найти крякнутый r_keeper. Срочно нужен!

----------


## filfil777

Поддерживаю ,можете не искать .Все ключи идут лайф-тайм с привязкой к коду Ресторанов

----------

